# What can u use for top rubber deflector



## BD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Friend at work has a Polaris utv with a plow, don't know what make, he would like to add the curl rubber piece to the top to keep the snow from coming over the top of the plow. Any suggestions 

Thanks


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Conveyer belt from your local farm supply store.


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Tractor trailer mud flaps maybe


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Liberty LLC;1689452 said:


> Tractor trailer mud flaps maybe


That would be too many pieces. I'm assuming he wants one solid piece.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

baler belt

Cheap way is a tire cut sidewall off and use the tread part


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Conveyor belt and a piece of steel
Across the top


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

Most of the ATV plow manufacturers sell them


----------



## Ford.crazy (Jun 19, 2012)

Go to your local stone quarry, Scrap yard, anywhere that uses conveyor belts. Ask if they have a ripped belt. Usually these belt are a few hundred feet and 2-3 foot wide 1/2-3/4 inch thick. Most place will give it to you, just to get rid of it. Cut off what you need and let the rest there. I use conveyor belt on every plow I have from the local stone quarries ripped belts.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Ford.crazy;1690382 said:


> Go to your local stone quarry, Scrap yard, anywhere that uses conveyor belts. Ask if they have a ripped belt. Usually these belt are a few hundred feet and 2-3 foot wide 1/2-3/4 inch thick. Most place will give it to you, just to get rid of it. Cut off what you need and let the rest there. I use conveyor belt on every plow I have from the local stone quarries ripped belts.


Thats where I got mine.


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

If you dont have time and want it now, goto ebay, search item #390728062568. $25 for the Warn version.


----------



## Akronic (Dec 21, 2013)

I used a conveyor belt as well, it's flexible enough but still holds it's shape and keeps the snow from coming over the top. I also had some flat bar to sandwich it to the plow rather than just using washers. How do I attach pics in my reply?


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

I cut my truck bed mat down to fit my other truck and had some left over so I used some of it for the flap on top of plow.


----------

